# Why not North Korea?



## Average Joey (May 18, 2006)

I understand the difficulty in speaking of this.Especially,coming from me,who is not called(or not known yet)to go into the mission field.This is probably the most difficult country to enter to evengelize and most likely would meet certain death and/or torture.This would have to happen under the most extreme circumstances.No calling for financial aid,food,etc. from churches on the outside.Anybody feeling a call to North Korea or know anybody who is?This should be interesting.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 18, 2006)

I've heard there are Chinese missionaries that go into north Korea. I have no clue how successful they've been.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 18, 2006)

I've also heard of South Koreans that will travel to China and try to become missionaries there. That country is a very dark and evil place. Korean Christians are some of the most fearless and bold Christians on the planet (their culture is fierce too).


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> I've also heard of South Koreans that will travel to China and try to become missionaries there. That country is a very dark and evil place. Korean Christians are some of the most fearless and bold Christians on the planet (their culture is fierce too).



Do you mean that South Koreans will try to get into N. Korea via China?


----------



## Pergamum (May 18, 2006)

I would go there....if I was not a white boy who spoke no Korean!!! Voice of the Martyrs is active there.


----------



## Average Joey (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> ...



That may be the only way.The border between the South and North is extremely secure(I`m sure you already knew that).While the Chinese border is seperated from NK by a river.Although hard to cross and having river guards it is the "easiest" route to take.People seen crossing are shot.Even if not shot the water is so cold many die from hypothermia.


----------



## Average Joey (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trevorjohnson_
> I would go there....if I was not a white boy who spoke no Korean!!! Voice of the Martyrs is active there.



I didn`t know Voice of the Martyrs was actually active there.I remember hearing of one Chinese Christian going there and being tortured and put in one of their concentration camps for a couple of months or years(can`t remember)before being released,and the only reason he was released was because of pressure from people on the outside to release him.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> ...


Right. It's pretty hard for them to walk over the huge minefields on their border.  Easier to get into N. Korea from the China entrance than from S. Korea.

Were you ever stationed or did you visit there when you were in the Army? The DMZ is surreal.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trevorjohnson_
> I would go there....if I was not a white boy who spoke no Korean!!! Voice of the Martyrs is active there.


Yeah! I'd stay out of Indonesia for the same reason!


----------



## Pergamum (May 18, 2006)

Hey Rich!

I have your contact's name and address on a special laminated care just in case I need a friend who knows a friend!



Joe!!!! That's a cute baby!Hows the rest of the fam! How's Mark Webb...he sent me a huge bunch of sermons so that I can listen to him overseas!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trevorjohnson_
> Hey Rich!
> 
> I have your contact's name and address on a special laminated care just in case I need a friend who knows a friend!
> ...


One other thing. Look up some contacts for US AID while you're out there. They'll have tons of contacts for you. They're very used to working with all sorts of non-governmental organizations (NGO's) both religious and secular.


----------



## Average Joey (May 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trevorjohnson_
> Hey Rich!
> 
> I have your contact's name and address on a special laminated care just in case I need a friend who knows a friend!
> ...



The family is just fine.Our little boy just turned 9 weeks old.Mark and his family seem to be doing fine.The church is going to Cordoba,Mexico next week I believe.


----------

